# FET ADVICE AND CHANCES PLEASE



## 7sector (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi all

well im new in this Fet thread. I had IVF last year as an egg sharer at Lister i donated and my first attempt was successful resulting in me giving birth to a beautiful baby boy in dec.
on the day of my et i had a E7-5AA HATCHING BLASTOCYST GRADE 1-2 put into the freezer for future use. with this grade embryo what are my chances of it surviving te thaw and reulting in a  . i really cant afford the cost of fet treatment as it is let alone to save the money together to find at the end i get a  BFN or my embryo dosent even survie the thaw. But then who can this ivf is so expensive. i would love to hear any advice on this and can anyone also tell me the procedure in brief detail. 

thanks Jeanette


----------



## catmadblonde (Feb 2, 2005)

Hi there jeanette,

i have just embarked on my first FET, just had my day ten scan, will give you a little info on what happens.

1. You choose the month in which you would like youre embryos replaced.
2. purchase an ovulation predictor kit from chemist ( youre clinic may supply) some do not
3.when youre period starts ring your clinic, state what treatment you are having (ie, replacement of frozen embryos) and make an appointment for day ten of your cycle ( day one is the first full day of bleeding)
4. depending on the findings of the scan, on day ten you will be advised ( if and when to start testing youre urine with ovulation kit)
and when youre next scan will be.
5. urine testing normally begins when the scan shows at least one follicle with a diameter of 14mm. the test should be carried out on the first urine passed in the morning, when you get up.
6. if the day ten scan shows no developping follicle, then a further scan will be arranged and you need not start testing the urine.
7.further scans will be carried out, usually from day 12 onwards and usually every other day, sometime daily untill a mature follicle is detected.
8. when the ovulation kit shows a colour change, you then contact youre clinic as soon as possible. a further scan is carried out to see if you have ovulated.
9. if ovulation is confirmed, you will be advised to the timing of youre embyro transfer, usually 3 days after the first detected urine colour change.


hope this helps, this is the way my clinic works, youres maybe similar.

Dont forget there is a 70% chance of your embryos thawing. im just hoping that mine make the thawing process.xx

good luck.xxx


----------



## 7sector (Oct 23, 2006)

Catmadblonde

Hi thankyou so much for that info it has been really helpful.the only bit putting me of now is where you said i may need to attend my clinic everyday or 2. my clinic takes 6 hours to get to on the coach im in torquay devon and i had my tx with lister in london. the chance is very high though i tohught it was only 20%.

do you need to take drugs etc.i hope this works for you.is this your first tx and fet.
be good to stay in touch with you.
thanks Jeanette


----------



## daisy-may (Oct 11, 2007)

Hey sweetie, im currently 6 weeks pregnant as a result of a medicated FET with 2 frowen blasts ( one hatched and the other hatching ) 

I was told its a 50% thaw rate and both of mine thawed with no problems ... i thingk if its meant to be it will happen......

I had a medicated FET which is slightly different to the natural way. My clinic advised me to have a medicated one as nothing was left to chance and could be easily regulated .....

Stated down regging with Synarel spray ( about 10 days )
Had a bleed
Started to take Progynova tablets 3 x a day to thicken the lining
Had a scan after abotu 10 days to see if lining thick enough
Was booked for ET and continued to take Progynova tabe but increased to 4x a day
Take 2x 400mg Cyclogest bum bullets ....

And here i am now...... It can work !!!!!!!!!!

I started of with a natural FET but my body wasnt playing ball so switched to a medicated cycle ......

daisy xx


----------



## 7sector (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi thank you for contacting me.

wow congratulations hun im so pleased for you. my concern is that the other lady who postedsaid she had to be scaned everyday or every other im live in torquay devon my clinic is over 6 hours coach journey away in london. plus on reading more into fet i read its not adviced to have fet unless 2 or more embryos can be frozen i only have 1 although be it a very good one. the same grade embryo planted in me last year resulted in the most amazing little boy i have in my life today.

i hope all goes wel for you good luck.
jeanette


----------



## catmadblonde (Feb 2, 2005)

Hiya,

Dont worry like i say, every clinic may differ in their protocol for FET. Im sure that if you decide to do it, some arrangements can be made for you, there will be some way round the travelling for you im sure.
As for me, this is my first go at FET, i had three attempts at ivf, all unsucessfull. But i did egg share the last 2 attempts and the lady i shared with got pregnant from my egg, so theres hope for me yet, at least something good came out of my attempts.xxx


jetabrown said:


> Catmadblonde
> 
> Hi thankyou so much for that info it has been really helpful.the only bit putting me of now is where you said i may need to attend my clinic everyday or 2. my clinic takes 6 hours to get to on the coach im in torquay devon and i had my tx with lister in london. the chance is very high though i tohught it was only 20%.
> 
> ...


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

Hello u,

I had a top grade frozen blast transfered at the Lister a couple of years ago (I did have 2 frozen but only 1`survived the thaw)..  at the time I was told that by having just the 1 transfered, there then current success rate was about 20% (with 1 frozen blast at ET).. Id say its well worth trying.  Unfortunately for me it was a BFN but thats not to say it will be the same for you).
As you know, the Lister is quite an expensive clinic compared to others.  Transfering frosties is relatively easy and cheap, so if you can find a clinic more locally to you which is willing to do a FET with your frostie then you could also save quite a bit of money.
Also, when I done the FET, Im pretty sure it only involved about 3 scans and trips to the Lister, it wasn't that bad.
hth
Helen x


----------



## kerribluecat (Nov 20, 2006)

hi there
well ive just had nat FET last fri, i had 4 frozen blasts from a successful IVF last time. only 2 survived which is still good, so had both put in!!!!!
the process was alot less stressful, of course apart from waiting to hear if they survived the thaw.
It was just over £1000!i had a scan at day 9 then again 12 then told to pee on stick, unfortunalty i was late in ovulating so had a third scan and injection to speed up egg release, otherwise that was it until i went in for the ET. started cyclogest on day 15 and still taking them at mo.
good luck xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## 7sector (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi ladeis 

thanks for all the asvice and suport so far.i still cant decde what to do though lol.

Helen hello stranger god long time no speak you ok hun?

so being in torquay devon how do i find any clinics nearer me and how do i then go about transfering etc if poss. im happy to go to london again even thgough a hell off a journey but i know where they are.
im just scared of raising the £850 minus hfea fee and travel knowing i only have one frosty incase it dont survive thaw even tohugh it was a good one before this freeze stage. 

will keep you posted. thanks girls
Jeanette


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

Hello! Im fine thanks. 
To find a clinic nearer you check the hfea website and do a clinic search with your postcode ;
http://guide.hfea.gov.uk/guide/
Then ring up the clinic and ask to speak to the either one of their nurses or someone in their lab. Explain situation and ask if they would be willing to accept a frozen blast from another clinic (some clinics aren't very experienced with blastocysts so might not be too keen). Then, from what I found out when I was thinking about it, you have to do some kind of paperwork, presumably for the HFEA which releases the embie. You can then literally either go and pick up your frozen embie yourself (in some kind of flask thing which keeps it frozen) and take it to the new clinic, or you can pay to get a courier to do it for you.

Might be worth enquiring about. As I said, I looked into it but decided against it as I found out my then local clinic wasn't very experienced with blastocysts.
I know its a hard decision, especially as you only have one... but at the same time, that one could just be the 'one' again?? I'd be tempted to give it a go anyway! Must admit in a way I'm quite pleased I havent got any frozen ones left now as I don't think I'd be able to go all through it all again, it sends me !!
Best of luck whatever you do.
Helen x


----------



## chloe99 (Aug 27, 2008)

I'm not sure what service the price you have been quoted is for, but in most clinics there is a partial refund if you have to stop treatment part way through.  Obviously the refund is less the further through treastment you are, but at my clinic for example, you wldn't pay the full frozen cycle rate if you didn't get to transfer.


----------



## charlie61 (Mar 5, 2008)

Hi Jannette
Just to let you know that Plymouth (Derriford) do FET although dont know about the cost, I also think that Exeter will do FET but not certain.  Might be worth getting in touch as either one is much closer than Lister!!  I live in Paignton and currently having our 1st ICSI in Plymouth.
x


----------

